# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG - Samsung Nexus S, HTC Incredible C Unbrick/Boot repair supported

## Shamseldeen Victory

_RIFF JTAG - Samsung Nexus S, HTC Incredible C Unbrick/Boot repair supported_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Resurrecting HTC Incredible C is easy. Phone is auto powered on with USB Data Cable connected to the PC. Battery presence is not required; connection can be established with detached board.
Additionally to SPL and Radio zones, the zone which contains Model ID is re-flashed too. Thus after resurrection phone will have Model ID = ‘PB3120000′.  
To resurrect HTC Incredible C:_ __  _Solder JTAG cable to HTC Incredible C JTAG pads;_ _Insert USB Data cable into board and PC;_ _Make sure HTC Incredible C is selected in the list of models;_ _If you use battery, press Power On key;_ _Click Resurrect button;_ _Wait till software signals a successful operation completion;_ _Disconnect power supply, de-solder JTAG wires;_ _Now phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up normally, you can flash it using known flashing methods.  
To enter download mode:_ __  _Disconnect PC cable;_ _Insert battery;_ _Hold ‘Volume down’ key and press ‘Power ON’ button to enter HBoot menu;_ _Hold ‘Volume up’ key and press ‘Power ON’ button to enter Recovery mode;_    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   _Samsung I9023 is based on the S5PCxxx Processor (ARM core is Cortex-A8).
Note, one simple way to connect over JTAG – connect USB cable to PC and insert battery. In this case phone is automatically powered on. But note, in very rare cases it is possible that you will have to hold Power On key during initial connection.
Current resurrector has two different versions of primary boot loaders (PBL) embedded. This depends on hardware version of your phone which boot to use, thus in case of failure (cannot enter download mode after resurrection) of first loader try selecting another.
In case after resurrection (after you have tried with both boot versions) the download mode is not initiated (LCD remains blank) do repeat resurrection with ‘Clone Gremlin zone’ option checked.  
To resurrect Samsung I9023:_ __  _Solder JTAG cable to Samsung I9023 JTAG pads;_ _Connect microUSB cable to phone and PC;_ _Insert battery;_ _Make sure Samsung I9023 is selected in the list of models;_ _Make sure a fixed TCK frequency is selected;_ _Click Resurrect button;_ _Wait till software signals a successful operation completion;_ _Disconnect USB cable, de-solder JTAG wires;_ _Now phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up normally, you can flash it using original Samsung downloader software to restore it to the working state.  
To enter download mode:_ __  _Disconnect PC cable;_ _Insert battery;_ _Hold both ‘Volume Down’ and ‘Home’ keys and press Power-On._ _Please click “Check For Updates” button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended._ 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

